# Tomato anthracnose



## Jason Douglas (Jul 11, 2017)

Anybody had any luck with this? Been problematic for a few years now.

Bonide Chlorothalonil has labeling for it but that's nasty stuff.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 13, 2017)

fixed copper may help. long rotation between plantings of solanaceous crops but is tough in a small garden. planting tolerant/resistant varieties too.


----------

